# Hallo



## ThokRah (30 Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der ein oder andere hier wurde ich durch einen Hinweis eines User auf einer bald nicht mehr verfügbaren Seite hier her geführt. 

Allerdings bin ich nur "Bilder-Konsument", aber kein Leecher! Wenn ich mich in einem Beitrag bediene, werde ich mich auch angemessen dafür bedanken! :thumbup:

Ich hoffe hier eine nette Community zu finden und natürlich viele Bilder von netten Stars!


----------



## Q (30 Aug. 2012)

ThokRah schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich hoffe hier eine nette Community zu finden und natürlich viele Bilder von netten Stars!




*Das ist Dir beides schon mal gelungen  

Willkommen an Board und viel Spass hier! :thumbup:
*​


----------



## Claudia (30 Aug. 2012)

Willkommen in unserer Runde, es muss ja nicht jeder Bilder posten jemand der nette Kommentare zu den Bildern schreib ist genauso gern gesehen


----------



## General (30 Aug. 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (30 Aug. 2012)

welcome on board _ThokRah_


----------



## Punisher (30 Aug. 2012)

ThokRah schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie der ein oder andere hier wurde ich durch einen Hinweis eines User auf einer bald nicht mehr verfügbaren Seite hier her geführt.



Von welcher Seite ist die Rede?


----------



## ThokRah (1 Sep. 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> Von welcher Seite ist die Rede?


BB (BabesBoard.ch), die inzwischen geschlossen wurde.


----------



## Ichigo_Kurosaki (29 Sep. 2012)

Willkommen.


----------

